# Bambina vs Narutoverse



## Monna (May 13, 2015)

Method of test.

How far can Monkey King Bambina get in the Narutoverse? Can he solo?


----------



## MAPSK (May 13, 2015)

Bambina clears low-diff.


----------



## tanman (May 13, 2015)

Bambina is a planetary threat and his stats are...
So much solo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2015)

Only 5 people in nardo can even scratch bambinas balls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2015)

Soul fuck and Mind fuck is an option so that number increases.

just saying.


----------



## Energy (May 13, 2015)

No one is even touching Bambina, this is a no-diff.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 13, 2015)

Bambina stomps 8/10. The remaining two times is Kakashi hitting him with Kamui.
There's also Tsukuyomi to deal with.


----------



## Alita (May 13, 2015)

Depends on who you scale him off of. Even if you believe he gets jirou's planetary knocking though I still don't see him clearing due to hax of characters like kaguya and dms kakashi and those other god tiers with genjutsu capabilities.


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2015)

Yeah bambina clears.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 13, 2015)

How does Bambina deal with things like intangibility or illusions? I only really remember him having really high physical stats. And strangely versatile farts.

Of course, I'm not sure anyone in Naruto can actually put him down, since he's currently sitting somewhere around planet level physically, right? Which means Kaguya (yeah, right) or Juudara, since I think Naruto/Sasuke top out around moon level.


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2015)

Bambina can't really clear unless he can touch a ghost like Hagoromo...

 

Also we don't remove ghost from verse Matches same reason why it's pretty hard to clear Inuyasha verse even though they are a low tier verse...


----------



## BreakFlame (May 13, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Bambina can't really clear unless he can touch a ghost like Hagoromo...
> 
> 
> 
> Also we don't remove ghost from verse Matches same reason why it's pretty hard to clear Inuyasha verse even though they are a low tier verse...



He may actually have something for that, since Pair somehow blurs the boundaries between the worlds of the living and dead.

I think.

Maybe.

That chapter was weird.


----------



## tanman (May 13, 2015)

Bambina's balls are capable of interdimensional travel (not a joke, read Toriko)


----------



## MAPSK (May 13, 2015)

tanman said:


> Bambina's balls are capable of interdimensional travel (not a joke, read Toriko)



... I've missed a lot, haven't I?


----------



## Energy (May 13, 2015)

ENBU prevents shit like genjutsu and ranged attacks, his ftl speeds will blitz everyone and not allow himself to get hit and ghosts cant do shit when he can clearly see and touch the dead with PAIR.


----------



## MAPSK (May 13, 2015)

Energy said:


> ENBU prevents shit like genjutsu and ranged attacks, his ftl speeds will blitz everyone and not allow himself to get hit and ghosts cant do shit when he can clearly see and touch the dead with PAIR.



He's not FTL... _yet_.


----------



## Energy (May 13, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> He's not FTL... _yet_.



yes he is.


----------



## tanman (May 13, 2015)

He might not be FTL, but he's at least relativistic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

I bet on the monkey, always bet on the monkey.


----------



## Energy (May 13, 2015)

Viz translation says mold spears are lightspeed, translator for batoto basically says they get as close to lightspeed as it can get and it was said Bambina dodged these spears real easy when there were 6 thrown at him at almost the same time on 100g mountain.


----------



## MAPSK (May 13, 2015)

Energy said:


> Viz translation says mold spears are lightspeed, translator for batoto basically says they get as close to lightspeed as it can get and it was said Bambina dodged these spears real easy when there were 6 thrown at him at almost the same time on 100g mountain.



Calc it or it's just relativistic


----------



## Dellinger (May 13, 2015)

One tail swipe is enough.


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2015)

Inb4 people act like that tail swipe wasn't atleast sub rel


----------



## Brightsteel (May 13, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Inb4 people act like that tail swipe wasn't atleast sub rel



[YOUTUBE]SSCzDykng4g[/YOUTUBE]

---

On topic:

Bambina solos.


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> [YOUTUBE]SSCzDykng4g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Don't test me boi


----------



## Brightsteel (May 13, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Don't test me boi





On topic:

Coco's statement for his Mold Spear's speed was accepted?


----------



## Kazu (May 13, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> On topic:
> 
> Coco's statement for his Mold Spear's speed was accepted?



I'm pretty sure it wasn't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

It keeps being stated over and over inverse.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 13, 2015)

Who the fuck is that in your set Ranger?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 13, 2015)

Obviously it's Jolyne


----------



## MAPSK (May 13, 2015)

Pretty sure it's Jolyne Kujo


----------



## Sherlōck (May 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Goku.



You wish.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> You wish.



Damn son, someone don't like gurls.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 13, 2015)

Gurls? What is that? A new species? 

What's wrong with liking girls son? Why do you have to chase around a weird species called gurls?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Gurls? What is that? A new species?
> 
> What's wrong with liking girls son? Why do you have to chase around a weird species called gurls?


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2015)

You guys this is about bambina. We are all furries today


----------



## Sherlōck (May 13, 2015)

UR,you bully.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> UR,you bully.



It's okay, Homes. That ship has sailed.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 13, 2015)

Filling a petition to Moffat to bring her back next season.


----------



## Alita (May 13, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> On topic:
> 
> Coco's statement for his Mold Spear's speed was accepted?


Last I checked? No. We don't label characters lightspeed based solely on a characters statement.


----------



## Freechoice (May 14, 2015)

Energy said:


> Viz translation says mold spears are lightspeed, translator for batoto basically says they get as close to lightspeed as it can get and it was said Bambina dodged these spears real easy when there were 6 thrown at him at almost the same time on 100g mountain.



try 90,000 km/h 

or roughly 25 meters per second

_far _off LS

of course that's assuming shima is basing that off the speed of discharge from a sporangiophore


----------



## tanman (May 14, 2015)

^And why would anyone make that assumption?


I'm not really concerning myself with what this forum has "accepted," so much as recurring character statements and a string of feats in Toriko that clearly indicate the verse has at least relativistic characters (feats: frog's dodge, tail whip, spear). None of these have been "accepted" by this forum, but together with the character statements, they paint a very clear picture.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2015)

lol said:


> try 90,000 km/h
> 
> or roughly 25 meters per second
> 
> ...



mach 73.5, the attacks would be pointless where they are now if that is what they were.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 14, 2015)

If we're accepting Moldspear = LS based on Coco's statement, then we should be accepting Madara's lightning thingy no jutsu being LS from an author statement.

Do not do either of those things, that would be stupid.

However, Toriko has given enough support to the statement with feats to assume it's at least within that range (as far as I know, Naruto hasn't, unless the movie changed something).

More importantly, though, if it's true then Bambina instantly solos by a oneshotting speedblitz. That's boring and obvious, so we may as well discuss what would happen if it weren't true.


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2015)

Again Bambina can't really solo or oneshot the verse... because.. the verse has true Intangibles like Hagoromo ...


----------



## Shunssj (May 14, 2015)

Bambina can probably hit Hagromo though, Toriko only touched Pair and he could touch things in the back channel (ie. dead) so idk


----------



## MAPSK (May 14, 2015)

Bambina's balls >>>> ghosts


----------



## Regicide (May 14, 2015)

More Toriko speed debates?


----------



## MAPSK (May 14, 2015)

Regicide said:


> More Toriko speed debates?



Forever and ever, Regi


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> If we're accepting Moldspear = LS based on Coco's statement, then we should be accepting Madara's lightning thingy no jutsu being LS from an author statement.
> .



It's not an author statement, it's an in character statement that keeps being repeated.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 14, 2015)

Bambina speedblitzes most of the verse and then defeats the top tiers.


----------



## Haro (May 14, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Try saying that in a pokemon thread.
> 
> Ghost counts as long as they have shown they have the abilities..



Well those pokemon can be hurt by other shit.

But yeah if all characters are fucking ghosts I think monkey man over here takes it


----------



## tanman (May 14, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> More importantly, though, if it's true then Bambina instantly solos by a oneshotting speedblitz. That's boring and obvious, so we may as well discuss what would happen if it weren't true.



Fair enough. 
Even if we nerf Bambina to be as fast as the fastest character in Naruto, then I'd still say he wins because of his durability. Even if you can put him under an illusion, there's nothing in the verse that can actually put him down. And only a handful of high-cost attacks that could possibly hurt him. I mean, Bambina took the combined attack of four people with supposedly continent level DC and was untroubled. I don't know how strong his full-power attacks are, but I doubt anyone is taking them. In fact, during his entire fight with the 4HK, Bambina never even intended to hurt them (things like the tail swipe, which Toriko professed would have killed the 4HK, happened because he's just that destructive naturally); instead, he was trying to kiss them,


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2015)

Kakashi and kaguya completely ignore durability with their respect bfr'es


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2015)

Kaguya's bone something(ash?) attack also ignores durability.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Kaguya's bone something(ash?) attack also ignores durability.


Turning things into ashes has nothing to do with ignoring dura...


----------



## Energy (May 14, 2015)

Bambina also has ENBU which takes care of any attack or technique they throw at him


----------



## LazyWaka (May 14, 2015)

tanman said:


> Fair enough.
> Even if we nerf Bambina to be as fast as the fastest character in Naruto, then I'd still say he wins because of his durability. *Even if you can put him under an illusion, there's nothing in the verse that can actually put him down*. And only a handful of high-cost attacks that could possibly hurt him. I mean, Bambina took the combined attack of four people with supposedly continent level DC and was untroubled. I don't know how strong his full-power attacks are, but I doubt anyone is taking them. In fact, during his entire fight with the 4HK, Bambina never even intended to hurt them (things like the tail swipe, which Toriko professed would have killed the 4HK, happened because he's just that destructive naturally); instead, he was trying to kiss them,



If he gets hit by IT then it wont matter if they cant hurt him. They'd win via incapacitating him.

I don't really read Toriko though. Aside from his massive speed advantage, what are his stats sitting at?


----------



## MAPSK (May 14, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> If he gets hit by IT then it wont matter if they cant hurt him. They'd win via incapacitating him.
> 
> I don't really read Toriko though. Aside from his massive speed advantage, what are his stats sitting at?



Planet level DC and dura (might be large planet, can't remember the results of the revised Jiro calc) with confirmed sub-relativistic speed (mach 30k) and possible (but not yet accepted) relativistic+ speed. He can touch intangibles and do other wacky dimensional stuff with his balls (apparently), and Enbu is that same attack reflection bullshit that the Four Beast used. Don't know the specifics though.


----------



## Energy (May 14, 2015)

Really? Not even accepted at relativistic or relativistic+ while he's LS/FTL. roflmao


----------



## tanman (May 14, 2015)

Eh yeah, Kamui may be a problem if we say he isn't relativistic (if we do consider these feats then Kakashi will never be able to tag him). Enbu is a possible counter.

But can Kaguya porting you to another verse really be considered a K.O. if you're still whole and Kaguya (your way back) is too. I mean jumping from battle field to battle field was Naruto's whole final fight, right?


----------



## MAPSK (May 14, 2015)

tanman said:


> Eh yeah, Kamui may be a problem if we say he isn't relativistic (if we do consider these feats then Kakashi will never be able to tag him). Enbu is a possible counter.
> 
> But can Kaguya porting you to another verse really be considered a K.O. if you're still whole and Kaguya (your way back) is too. I mean that was Naruto's whole final fight (jumping from battle field to battle field), right?



If you can't return it is. BFR = By Fucking Ringout


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2015)

tanman said:


> Eh yeah, Kamui may be a problem if we say he isn't relativistic (if we do consider these feats then Kakashi will never be able to tag him). Enbu is a possible counter.
> 
> But can Kaguya porting you to another verse really be considered a K.O. if you're still whole and Kaguya (your way back) is too. I mean that was Naruto's whole final fight (jumping from battle field to battle field), right?



BFR is a thing because if you're still there and they're somewhere else then they're no longer able to fight you. We're not necessarily looking for a true KO or kill.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2015)

Sounds more like Naruto BFR'd itself.


----------



## tanman (May 14, 2015)

Okay. Sure. I suppose that makes sense.
Bambina's speed notwithstanding, whether Bambina's balls can counter that is indeterminate.


----------



## Monna (May 15, 2015)

I forgot about this thread. It went just about how I imagined.


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 11, 2015)

Do Bambina get scaling from Jirou?? If so, he takes this, if not, he loses.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 11, 2015)

> *05-16-2015*



dude... this thread is old...


----------



## Haro (Oct 11, 2015)

This fuckin necro


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 11, 2015)

Bambina swings his tail.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2015)

And hits nothing


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 11, 2015)

You wish.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2015)

Nardough solos


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 11, 2015)

Imagine stop shitposting.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2015)

Nardough one shots Ajimu as well


----------



## Haro (Oct 11, 2015)

Imagine keep shit posting


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 11, 2015)

He has a good speed gap, but not much blitzing Mach-30000+ vs Mach-10000+. The main point is in DC scaling. Jirou has Zettaton attack power, but he is stated as one of top three strongest. And Ichiryu vs Midora created largest Emperor Ring, so they are implied to be stronger. We have to wait for new chapters to get more better feats to scale from, as currently Bambina would be only in Petaton range iirc (if I haven't missed something).


----------



## Source (Oct 11, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> He has a good speed gap, but not much blitzing Mach-30000+ vs Mach-10000+. The main point is in DC scaling. Jirou has Zettaton attack power, but he is stated as one of top three strongest. And Ichiryu vs Midora created largest Emperor Ring, so they are implied to be stronger. We have to wait for new chapters to get more better feats to scale from, as currently Bambina would be only in Petaton range iirc (if I haven't missed something).



There is no Mach 10000.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 11, 2015)

Source said:


> There is no Mach 10000.



^This.none of the Last feats has been calced yet.


----------



## Haro (Oct 11, 2015)

Shouldn't Bambina the monkey man mcgee scale to the big nosed red guy feat?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 11, 2015)

> Shouldn't Bambina the monkey man mcgee scale to the mach 10,000 feat?



Pretty sure that was mach 1,000 not 10,000


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 11, 2015)

Shit posting has become a part of Magina. He can't get rid of it.


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2015)

Fluttershy finally  broke him.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 11, 2015)

As of Ch. 341, Another went FTL to avoid Moon's blackhole ability, Bambina shouldn't be any slower than Another.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> As of Ch. 341, Another went FTL to avoid Moon's blackhole ability, Bambina shouldn't be any slower than Another.




yup.

 Bambina blitzs and solo's.



> *We have to wait for new chapters to get more better feats to scale from, as currently Bambina would be only in Petaton range iirc (if I haven't missed something)*



No. That's pre air king level a few hundred petaton range.

 Bambina would shit stomp seal jirou 
Jirou only keeping up unseal with bambina

unseal bambina = unseal jirou
sealed bambina > seal jirou


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 11, 2015)

This thread 

Shade and Magina 

The Necro


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 11, 2015)

Bambina is > old jirou so should get grand knocking scaling but jirou is definitely above bambina


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Bambina is > old jirou so should get grand knocking scaling but jirou is definitely above bambina



based on what exactly?

Unsealed jirou hasn't been shown to solo the blue nirto as of yet so noooooo.
He isn't, bambina has that level of hype already. Bambina is beyond what the blue nitro could handle, so slow your little horsey there.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 11, 2015)

Three Disciples are outright called the strongest being on the Planet


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 11, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> based on what exactly?
> 
> Unsealed jirou hasn't been shown to solo the blue nirto as of yet so noooooo.
> He isn't, bambina has that level of hype already. Bambina is beyond what the blue nitro could handle, so slow your little horsey there.



Jirou was having Nitros as snacks are you kidding me?


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 11, 2015)

The disciple hype was before jirou was unsealed. Neo and Don Slime are the only ones who you can def say are above unsealed jirou at this point.


----------



## Jag77 (Oct 11, 2015)

Preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetty sure the moon cutting expansion feat was put at 10,000.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> Jirou was having* Nitros* as snacks are you kidding me?



i want you to read over what you just typed and think why i didn't just point and laugh.



> The disciple hype was before jirou was unsealed.



what disciple hype may i ask?
Are you talking about midora and ichiryu?
jirou's hype is NO where to be found prior to him unsealing. You know why? It's because he's been proven to be the weakest among the disciples.

Feat wise he's lacking big time. sealed bambina with a casual knee almost fuck over a zit.
Bamnina was stated to be beyond what the blue nitro could handle straight out of their mouths.

whereas jirou on the other hand hasn't really got much going for him. Now if he could take on the remaining blue nitro, atom being dead and news being weaken. Then he's around bambina's level and still bambina would be > unsealed jirou.



> Neo and Don Slime are the only ones who you can def say are above unsealed jirou at this point.



false, it was stated that ONLY don can really take on NEO. It was also stated that as a whole the blue nitro might be can't take on NEO. NO where has it been said jirou, midora or ichiryu can take on NEO.

NEO>prime Ichiryu>Don>Moon>bambina>Blue nitros as a group>other desciples


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 11, 2015)

It's pretty clear disciples>kings. I can see an argument for moon because he's explicitly the strongest king and has a whole bunch of hype, but it's in no way definite he's above the disciples. He most likely is below them.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 11, 2015)

Weren't the kings the strongest thing on Toriko?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 11, 2015)

Big Bοss said:


> Weren't the kings the strongest thing on Toriko?



Well you could argue about Moon but no the Disciples are supposed to be stronger.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 11, 2015)

Eight Kings are called the strongest beasts on the planet a.k.a top animals

Three Disciples are called the strongest beings a.k.a top everything


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

> never said moon was stronger than the disciples, prime ichiryus has gain hype beyond that of even Don.
> Now for the other disciples? Midora is going up against Joa so we'll see how that turns out pretty soon. If midora loses then Moon is > Midora easily.



I don't see how Midora losing to Joa would easily make Moon superior to him. Especially since Joa's eaten Acacia's full course, and has full control over his/her Gourmet Cells. 

Anyways, considering Joa got blitzed by a casual Midora, and the fucker was shitting himself at Midora actually going all-out, I don't see how the fucker would win.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

> Moon>bambina>joa>midora.



What proves Bambina being above Joa?


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> What proves Bambina being above Joa?



because the blue nitro are > joa.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

Where does that come from? 

I mean, does the fucker outright admit it or some shit?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 11, 2015)

It would be weird if single Blue Nitros were > Joa. Midora has been shitting all over Joa so far, it'd take some asspull for her to win at this point.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> Where does that come from?
> 
> I mean, does the fucker outright admit it or some shit?



it comes from joa taking orders from them, and instead of a single blue nitro going to get the items of the full course Joa insisted they not move and he'll get it. Joa's basically a henchmen of the blue nitro's.

We also have acacia himself hyping the blue nitro's power as a group.



> It would be weird if single Blue Nitros were > Joa



Not really, New's Pair, God and atom are the strongest. individually i would say the strongest of them can easily beat Joa. And as a group they're almost unstoppable like acacia mentioned.

The power of the blue Nitro as a group almost peak being a potential threat to NEO as ChiCHi mentioned as well.

So we have acacia's statement and chichi's backing the blue nitro's power.
The blue nitro themselves are pretty confident in Defeating NEO in it's perfect form so take that as you will.

Whereas The blue nitro themselves stated that Bambina is' beyond what they beat. That's some insane hype going for bambina and Moon's even stronger than bambina.



> Midora has been shitting all over Joa so far, it'd take some asspull for her to win at this point



What's funny is ichiryu said midora can't beat joa, more like Midora's going to die.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 11, 2015)

There's nothing that implies unsealed jirou is the weakest. Acacia feared his strength. Not saying he's above Midora, but it's very possible.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> There's nothing that implies unsealed jirou is the weakest. Acacia feared his strength. Not saying he's above Midora, but it's very possible.



He currently is, back then Jirou was obviously much stronger than midora. But now he's the weakest.
He even states he don't think he could even beat midora, so yes he is.

people be getting confused about prime disciples.

Prime ichiryu is > everyone else
Prime Jirou is weaker than prime ichiryu and was a threat to pre full course acacia.
Prime midora is stronger than old weaken ichiryu and jirou.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 11, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> He currently is, back then Jirou was obviously much stronger than midora. But now he's the weakest.
> He even states he don't think he could even beat midora, so yes he is.



He could have meant sealed. I'm not saying he could. I'm just not gonna rule out the possibility based on a statement pre-skip before we got to see him unsealed.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 11, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> What's funny is ichiryu said midora can't beat joa, more like Midora's going to die.



When Ichiryuu said that, Midora was not as strong as he is currently. And like MusubiKazesaru said Midora has been curbstomping Joa so far. What is actually being shown counts the most here.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> He could have meant sealed



doubt it, he feared midora was going to destroy the world like he did with human world.
Sealed or unseal current midora is stronger, Jirou's wayyyyyy past his prime just like ichiryu.

Midora has just reached his prime.
You must also factor in that jirou hasn't eating any items of the full course yet. Whereas Midora has eaten 2.

It goes without saying bud.



> When Ichiryuu said that, Midora was not as strong as he is currently. And like MusubiKazesaru said Midora has been curbstomping Joa so far. What is actually being shown counts the most here.



that was base joa, and joa's main focus was to drive midora away from destorying his ship.

Joa's devil didn't give no fucks about how powerful midora was.
Also, joa said he's going to kill midora.

Ichiryu said only toriko can beat Joa, because you know. He sense toriko's potential. So it's basically a forshadowing of midora's death. Ichiryuu knew toriko's potential is > his own in his prime.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

> What's funny is ichiryu said midora can't beat joa, more like Midora's going to die.



How the fuck does that work? Midora casually shrugs off Joa's attack which was meant to kill him, or at least injure him, and then blitz the fucker and kills him eight times. Then Joa shits himself at the idea of Midora going "wild". :

Ichiryu was more than likely talking about the Blue Nitros as a whole, or NEO instead of Joa.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> Ichiryu was more than likely talking about the Blue Nitros as a whole, or NEO instead of Joa



ichiryu was clearly referring to joa.



> How the fuck does that work? Midora casually shrugs off Joa's attack which was meant to kill him, or at least injure him, and then blitz the fucker and kills him eight times. Then Joa shits himself at the idea of Midora going "wild". :



All that means nothing tbh, the fight is just starting. Also. joa didn't use her most powerful knife when she attacked. Added with the fact she hasn't use her full devil 

midora's going to die bro. Toriko is going to be the one to beat Joa.

It sucks, but u know. Plot demands.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

> ichiryu was clearly referring to joa.



Are you sure? 'Cuz Joa's getting styled over like a bitch, and Midora still hasn't bothered going above fucking around. 



> All that means nothing tbh, the fight is just starting. Also. joa didn't use her most powerful knife when she attacked. Added with the fact she hasn't use her full devil



It shows that Midora is stronger than Joa by a notable margin, and Joa's fearful of Midora's full power.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> It shows that Midora is stronger than Joa by a notable margin, and Joa's fearful of Midora's full power.



nah, it shows joa underestimated midora. Now he knows what he's dealing with by pulling out his knife to rip midora up. Home boy is going to be full of holes. 

Cinderella gg


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> nah, it shows joa underestimated midora. Now he knows what he's dealing with by pulling out his knife to rip midora up. Home boy is going to be full of holes.



Joa couldn't rip Setsuno up with Cinderella. Bitch most certainly ain't doing that shit to Midora.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

> *Joa couldn't rip Setsuno up with Cinderella*. Bitch most certainly ain't doing that shit to Midora.


 
She did actually. 

Wasn't even serious at that too.:yeahsorry


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> She did actually.
> 
> Wasn't even serious at that too.



Did she? I thought Setsuno split the attack, but it basically  said "fuck that shit", and it curved around and gave her like a thousand scratches, which she more or less walked off?


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Did she? I thought Setsuno split the attack, but it basically  said "fuck that shit", and it curved around and gave her like a thousand cuts?



while getting rip up in the process


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 11, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> while getting rip up in the process



Didn't she walk that shit off tho?


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 11, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> No it was stated that it was *one* of the biggest emperor rings. Not the biggest.
> 
> Emperor ring sizes has nothing to do with how serious a person or beast is. It just forms because two powerful creatures are about to clash as a side effect.
> 
> ...



He is stated by Joa as one of top three.


The Emperor Ring they created is stated to be preeminent even for the Gourmet World.


Also the best DC feat of Toriko is Jirou's Grand Knocking, and no one ever has displayed power close to it yet. So Bambina having better feats than Jirou is not quite true.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> Also the best DC feat of Toriko is Jirou's Grand Knocking, and no one ever has displayed power close to it yet. So Bambina having better feats than Jirou is not quite true.


What about that time when Jirou failed to stop one of the Neo's parts with his knocking and was forced to BFR that creature into space? Bambina have much easier time so far against this such creature.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> What about that time when Jirou failed to stop one of the Neo's parts with his knocking and was forced to BFR that creature into space? Bambina have much easier time so far against this such creature.



iirc hadn't Jirou not unsealed himself yet by the time he had to BFR the creature into space?


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> iirc hadn't Jirou not unsealed himself yet by the time he had to BFR the creature into space?


He didn't released himself during Grand Knocking either from the looks of it. Look at his release state, he is pulled some needle from his heart and looks way different than during that time when he used Grand Knocking.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> What about that time when Jirou failed to stop one of the Neo's parts with his knocking and was forced to BFR that creature into space? Bambina have much easier time so far against this such creature.



Jirous zit more than likely powered up from slurping down the tiger though


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Jirous zit more than likely powered up from slurping down the tiger though


"A" creature devoured something too.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> He didn't released himself during Grand Knocking either from the looks of it. Look at his release state, he is pulled some needle from his heart and looks way different than during that time when he used Grand Knocking.



So it's looking like sealed Jirou=<Bambina<Unsealed Jirou.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> So it's looking like sealed Jirou=<Bambina<Unsealed Jirou.


We have to wait and see what Unsealed Jirou can do though. Maybe he will be one shotted or we will see his dead body in next chapter for all we know. Bambina also stomped one of the Nitro hard. I doubt that author will show us the fight, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 12, 2015)

True Form Bambina swing his tail and 90% Naruto character dead.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> "A" creature devoured something too.



Yes, but those were fooder compared to what Jirou zit ate


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yes, but those were fooder compared to what Jirou zit ate


True, but they didn't attacked him and there was a lot o them.


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 12, 2015)

The zit that fought Jirou did ate a 3800CL Tiger and a Nitro iirc. Other Zits fighting the 8 Kings are not as strong as the first one IMO.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> The zit that fought Jirou did ate a 3800CL Tiger and a Nitro iirc. Other Zits fighting the 8 Kings are not as strong as the first one IMO.


Where is this stated that their power depends on what they eat? They are part of NEO, they are already on top.


----------



## hammer (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> *Where is this stated that their power depends on what they eat?* They are part of NEO, they are already on top.



thats the whole plot point of the entire series it was stated chapter one


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

hammer said:


> thats the whole plot point of the entire series it was stated chapter one


They are parts of big bad demon who already on top and who probably already eated pretty much any beast during Acacia lifetime. How exactly they become stronger by devouring something common?


----------



## hammer (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> They are parts of big bad demon who already on top and who probably already eated pretty much any beast during Acacia lifetime. How exactly they become stronger by devouring something common?



because it agrees with their cells?


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

hammer said:


> because it agrees with their cells?


It's not a rare or new treat. Why would it add super bonus instead of usual very minor + to stats to Acacia's creature unlike tons of monkeys from Bambina's place?


----------



## hammer (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> It's not a rare or new treat. Why would it add super bonus instead of usual very minor + to stats to Acacia's creature unlike tons of monkeys from Bambina's place?



rare/treat=/= making your cells better


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

> He is stated by Joa as one of top three]



Can u read? 

Joa said he's One of the top three, wait for it *People* 

Not top 3 in the world.



> The Emperor Ring they created is stated to be preeminent even for the Gourmet World



No,  that's a wrong translation. Viz clearly states that it was One of the biggest.





> Also the best DC feat of Toriko is Jirou's Grand Knocking, and no one ever has displayed power close to it yet. So Bambina having better feats than Jirou is not quite true.



What are you talking about? 

That means Jack shit. It was stated numerous times that jirou is the weakest of the three. He even states so himself dude.

Bambina while sealed casually almost butt fuck a zit. Whereas jirou didn't do shit with an even stronger attack.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

> rare/treat=/= making your cells better



Yes it is, 
You only power up with rare ingredients, the ingredients must be compatible as well.
That is the core principle of toriko


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 12, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> Can u read?
> 
> Joa said he's One of the top three, wait for it *People*
> 
> Not top 3 in the world.



Wow you can't be this dense.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

> Wow you can't be this dense.



What are you even talking about? 

He just said he's One of the 3 top people. People being Reference meaning among the humans. 

There isn't a single statement that says the other disciples are the Strongest fighters on the planet.

They are the strongest humans after Acacia.
The 8 Kings are the Strongest beast on the planet.

We didn't had a single piece of evidence proving the disciples are stronger than the eight Kings until just recently.
Being only ichiryu. 

My point still stands. All this disciple hype is mostly fanfic when now current feats and statements Trumps all that BS. 

Jirou is about to take on the blue nitro, being One of them are dead and the others weaken from the cooking process. Jirou unsealed to take them on. 

Whereas Bambina already was stated to be beyond what the blue nitro could handle, that's all 8 healthy blue nitros. 

Ichiryu stated that he himself nore midora could beat joa but toriko only. 
I'm just going with stated facts bro. 

The current disciples are weaker than the blue nitro as a group.
This is backed up by the fact chichi said that he doesn't think the combine the effort of the blue may not be enough to beat neo. But if they want to stop him only don slime could. Chichi didn't mention jirou or midora as a helping hand against neo. N jirou was right next to him.

All I'm hearing is they are the strongest because I say so without bringing up a single piece of evidence. The only one that can be said about is prime Ichiryu.


----------



## Tir (Oct 12, 2015)

> They are the strongest humans after Acacia.
> The 8 Kings are the Strongest *beast* on the planet.


I'll just bold this here. 



> We didn't had a single piece of evidence proving the disciples are stronger than the eight Kings until just recently.
> Being only ichiryu.


Uh, Whale King is believed to be Moon level but Disciples are said to be able to destroy the World (Jupiter). That alone should be enough to put it, don't you agree?



> My point still stands. All this disciple hype is mostly fanfic when now current feats and statements Trumps all that BS.


Indeed. 



> Jirou is about to take on the blue nitro, being One of them are dead and the others weaken from the cooking process. Jirou unsealed to take them on.


Fact is, he could take them all head on. 



> Whereas Bambina already was stated to be beyond what the blue nitro could handle, that's all *8 healthy blue nitros*.


Dunno where you get the bolded, but pretty sure that PAIR was implying that it was impossible for a single BN to defeat Bambina. Not to mention, enraged Bambina didn't injure that Blue Nitro that much. 



> Ichiryu stated that he himself nore midora could beat joa but toriko only.
> I'm just going with stated facts bro.


I must have missed this one. 



> The current disciples are weaker than the blue nitro as a group.


Latest chapter doesn't support your idea. Jirou knows he can handle and eat them.



> This is backed up by the fact chichi said that he doesn't think the combine the effort of the blue may not be enough to beat neo. But if they want to stop him only don slime could. Chichi didn't mention jirou or midora as a helping hand against neo. N jirou was right next to him.


Chichi can have his opinion. But Jirou begs to differ.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

Always hilarious seeing fakeblade or Gilgamesh going full autism mode when someone says 8 kings arent stronger than the Disciples


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

> A powered up zit



Nope. They don't power up they've been eating the same shit for over 500 years. Something as weak as Leo tiger ain't giving it any power up. 

What's even more funny is the zit that Bambina almost OK ate a bunch of masters and assistant masters, even if they powered up after it ate which hasn't been stated no where. I'd still be way stronger than the zit who ate just One creature 



> Funny how you left out what he said after that



He's referring to normal nitro's


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 12, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> He's referring to normal nitro's



This confirmed you can't read or interpret a scene, therefore, all your blub blub blub is, as of now, dismissed as irrelevant.

All is right, all is good.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

> This confirmed you can't read nor interpret a scene, therefore all your blurb blurb blurb is, as of now, dismissed as irrelevant.
> 
> All is right, all is good.



Nah,  it proves I'm dealing with idiots.

How the hell jirou use to eat blue nitros when there's only 8 fucking blue nitros from the beginning


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 12, 2015)

>mfw
>talking to the Blue Nitros
>"I used to eat you, Lizards" or something
>HE'S TALKING ABOUT THE NORMAL NITRO, GUYZZZZ"

Indubitably


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 12, 2015)

> only 8

There are eight Gourmet Nobility members yes, this, however, does not limit the blue nitro numbers to eight.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2015)

The Toriko world is million years old probably billions and only 8 Blue Nitros have existed?

What the hell 

The 8 Kings are not hyped up of being capable of destroying the world,the disciples are.Multiple times.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> Nope. They don't power up they've been eating the same shit for over 500 years. Something as weak as Leo tiger ain't giving it any power up.



> CL 3980

> Weak



> He's referring to normal nitro's



Not a chance

Your reading comprehension just sucks ass


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> The Toriko world is million years old probably billions and only 8 Blue Nitros have existed?
> 
> What the hell



I know right

No way in hell that there have been several others during that huge timeline


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2015)

Also Black Haired Jirou is probably stronger than Bambina.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Also Black Haired Jirou is probably stronger than Bambina.



Prior to the current fight he was only seen in that form when he rescued Toriko aswell (In the current timeline anyway)


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> The Toriko world is million years old probably billions and only 8 Blue Nitros have existed?



Billions is more likely as it is basically our planet that had grown because a fucking magical meteor impacted on it.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Prior to the current fight he was only seen in that form when he rescued Toriko aswell (In the current timeline anyway)



Also the zit acted the same way it did with Bambina and transformed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Also the zit acted the same way it did with Bambina and transformed.



Yeah, i noticed that too


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yeah, i noticed that too



Disciples > 8 Kings confirmed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Disciples > 8 Kings confirmed.



Powerful geezers being at the top

As it should be


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Powerful geezers being at the top
> 
> As it should be



Shima better not fuck up and show something.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Shima better not fuck up and show something.



He have too

More off-paneling and no flashbacks for ANOTHER would be Kubo-lvls of terrible writing


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

If disciples are above Kings then why didn't Midora devour Kings? It could've boost his power by a lot.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

> >mfw
> >talking to the Blue Nitros
> >"I used to eat you, Lizards" or something
> >HE'S TALKING ABOUT THE NORMAL NITRO, GUYZZZZ"
> ...



Jirou said I used lizards back in my day.

Back in my day? 

There were only 8 fucking blue nitros from the time of Acacia.
How the hell jirou use to eat the blue nitro if there's only 8 like Acacia mentioned never mind he said no one can beat them. Especially not kid fucking jirou.

The blue nitro are gourmet nobles and there are only 8 of them.....


----------



## Byrd (Oct 12, 2015)

> If disciples are above Kings then why didn't Midora devour Kings? It could've boost his power by a lot.



because of Plot



> Jirou said I used lizards back in my day.
> 
> Back in my day?
> 
> ...



kek...


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> If disciples are above Kings then why didn't Midora devour Kings? It could've boost his power by a lot.



I'm pretty sure Midora only wanted GOD.


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> I'm pretty sure Midora only wanted GOD.


It was his main goal, but he still eated other things that his hunters managed to steal from Toriko's team.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm not really sure what the point of this tangent is.

The question was whether or not Bambina gets scaled from Jirou's current feats. The answer is very likely yes, unless people actually expect the Deer King to get fodderized after the Neo zit eats the 4000+ CL creatures on his back.

Unsealed Jirou might be above the Eight Kings, but that doesn't mean they wouldn't get scaled from Grand Knocking.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 12, 2015)

This is like Kaidou vs. Whitebeard all fucking over again. 

Learn to read the titles MysticBlade.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

> I'm not really sure what the point of this tangent is.
> 
> *The question was whether or not Bambina gets scaled from Jirou's current feats. The answer is very likely yes*, unless people actually expect the Deer King to get fodderized after the Neo zit eats the 4000+ CL creatures on his back.



And this have been proven awhile ago. The thread is mostly about petty bickering with horrible assumptions.


----------

